
NetFlix OpenConnect and FreeBSD - llambda
http://people.freebsd.org/~scottl/Netflix-BSDCan-20130515.pdf
======
Fzzr
The most interesting things to me here are the fail-in-place design and the
fact that they track FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE so closely. Both of these run counter
to what I think of as the "corporate" way to do things, namely an aversion to
any parts failing and to tracking something so subject to change.

------
ajtaylor
Sounds like a fun project, and a massive win for Netflix too once they get
more of these machines in end ISP's. The thing that caught my eye was the
massive difference between Rev C & D hardware. They went from 36 x 4TB to 14 x
960GB drives, reduced the chassis size from 4U to 1U, and doubled the 10GbE
ports to 4. I'm guessing that the increased streaming speed (>20 Gb/sec!!!)
offsets the reduction in storage space?

